# Flintstone Boxes



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

In an earlier life ,I made some Flintstone boxes.
A friend of mine has a saw mill set up and he called me one day and said he was cutting some cedar logs and I might want to scavenge the scrap pile. So i went out and picked up some of the slab wood, cedar and maple. He lets his log set in the yard 2 years before he saws them. 
So I made some boxes out of the slabs. They were quite popular ,made a lot of them, they were used as ash urines, receipe boxes, nix-nax boxes, etc.

Herb
I did post this here someplace on a quick post, but not in the Show-N-Tell


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nifty! The wooden hinges and latches are very cool.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

the dark reddish one is awesome, appealing shape and great color.

Great Job!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The Reddish one is that Georgian Cherry by General finishes, gel stain, with water base Poly over it. The lady that ordered that one matched her furniture color. 

The dark tan one is General/ Prairie Wheat gel stain with the Poly finish over. 

The rest are just clear poly.

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Herb.

not sure what this is, " they were used as ash urines...". Spell checker issue?


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

James, I'm pretty sure he meant ash urns, for human, or pet ashes.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, Herb. Those look really nice.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

James, Kieth is right, some people keep the ashes of their loved ones ,and beloved pets around instead of interning them at a mortuary. They are usually in a plastic box which they keep in the wooden box and they have a brass plate made and attached to the box.
I probably gave away 30 or more before of these boxes before the requests ended. They went all over the US and Even a Lady from U.K. took one home with her.
Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

They sure look nice.
Allen


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Amazing, Herb. As usual.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great Herb.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

how about the how side of the how on the hinges Herb...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work, really unique looking Herb


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful stuff, Herb! I love the look. My favorite is the dark red box! Very well done! Thanks for sharing your projects in photos.


----------

